
The iPad is an incredible tool for work — but challenge to IT departments - FluidDjango
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/the-ipad-is-an-incredible-tool-for-work--if-your-it-department-will-allow-it/2012/01/04/gIQArTDlaP_story.html
======
mjwalshe
Guess who wants a ipad but his boss wont buy him one :-)

Working in publishing (RBI) its an interesting tool for consuming media - but
most companies are not in the publishing business so its value is considerably
less.

